# MK3 brake lights - not working ??



## scott.chapman (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey,
I have had some issues with my 93' jetta regarding the brake lights. 
Originally, the signal lights were also not working - when I turned on the right signal, the right brake light would blink... when I hit the brakes, the signal lights would illuminate. I discovered that one of the connectors to the brake lights was cooked and so that has been replaced and the signal lights are now working.
I have checked the fuse and relay and even replaced both and that did not fix the problem. I looked for any sort of corrosion around the brake lights and there is nothing to be seen.
Does anybody have a better idea of what might be going on and how this issue could be fixed ??
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: MK3 brake lights - not working ?? (scott.chapman)*

Have you checked the brake light switch?...If that's not making contact you get no lights!...get VOM and pull the panel up above pedals and check it for voltage, then push pedal and see if volts appear on second switch terminal..if you get volts thru the switch then you have either wiring, corrosion in the sockets or grounding problem..assuming bulbs are OK. As with any electrical problem..trace circuit from source...in this case the "hot" termial of the brake light switch (if its not hot then look upstream to fuse block connections or fuse itself)....to the ground for the device not working..gotta have circuit continuity! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scott.chapman (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: MK3 brake lights - not working ?? (spitpilot)*

wicked! 
thanks a lot man.


----------

